# My daughters first knife.



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

My 6 year old told me that she wanted to learn how to make knives so we started one. She picked out the style the wood and file work. She even helped with the sanding and buffing. She now wants to make a shadow box to put it in. I had a really good time spending this time with her. Hope you like the knife.

Scott


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Six years old.???... Come on, now...I'm at least twice her age and wouldn't have a clue on where to start....

Kudos to the Little Lady (and Dad).. Start 'em young and no telling where she can take it...

GREAT lookin' 'Skinner".....:cheers:


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Six years old.???... Come on, now...I'm at least twice her age and wouldn't have a clue on where to start....
> 
> Kudos to the Little Lady (and Dad).. Start 'em young and no telling where she can take it...
> 
> GREAT lookin' 'Skinner".....:cheers:


She did all the designing and helped with some of the work. All I did was help her make it and do the hard stuff.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

sweet blade, great job DAD! and Daughter!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!! Nothing like spending time with the little ones!! reat job to the both of you!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great job.... She did a very nice job selecting the parts and looks like her assistant is coming along just fine. 
Way to go dad!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful, good going.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job and trust me, you'll never regret the time you spend with her. It'll go a long way toward keeping her on the right path later. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Mam oh man. That was a memory "Kodak" moment. She will charish that knife forever and always remember you for spending time with her.
Tells us about the knife kit please.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

bear hide said:


> Mam oh man. That was a memory "Kodak" moment. She will charish that knife forever and always remember you for spending time with her.
> Tells us about the knife kit please.


Well we started out by making the blade out of D2 tool steel. The bolasters are made out of nickel silver steel with nickel silver pins. The wood is a type of bural wood that I had in my shop. I have about 50 or 60 different styles of knives to pick from and she pulled them all out on the floor and started looking through them and came out with this one.

She came to me one day when I was working on a knife and asked " daddy will you teach me how to make knives". I answered "I sure will, but do you want to make knives or do you want would you like us to make you a knife"? She wanted me to show her and help her make her a knife. So thats how it all started. I am very proud of her and the design and style she picked out.

Scott


----------

